# Mobile van parking



## Kara blackwell (Jul 31, 2017)

Hi, I'm just about to start my dog grooming training and looking at going mobile. I'm just wondering where everyone parks there van when it's not being used? I don't have room outside my house with 2 other cars so was wondering if it would be safe on the road else where?


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Depends on where you live really. By me it would be stripped in less than a day.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

You'd be safer leaving the van outside your house and parking one of the other cars elsewhere.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Mirandashell said:


> Depends on where you live really. By me it would be stripped in less than a day.


I think you could have phrased that better! Makes it sound like you're the potential 'stripper'.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Wow. Thanks for that.


----------

